# next station - 4 cello cocertos



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Elgar Cello Concerto E-Minor Benedict Kloeckner*

youtube comment

_Breath taking performance! This music takes me to another place and makes me feel alive! Incredible beautiful.﻿_

I am not so found of Elgar yet, but this concerto is very, very good. Very emotional.

This young guy has an intens, passionate approach...it is wonderfull!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Truls Mørk in Dvorák's Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104, B. 191:*

* 1 Allegro
2 Adagio, ma non troppo
3 Finale: Allegro moderato -- Andante -- Allegro vivo
Oslo Konserthus, 26.01.11.
Oslo Filharmoniske Orkester. 
Concertmaster: Elise Båtnes. 
Conductor: Eivind Gullberg Jensen.*

I may have posted this before, but am relistening.
This is in my oppinion a masterfull and colourfull performance of this masterpiece. Truly great art!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Boccherini - Cello concert Bb-dur, Xavier Phillips*

youtube comment

_I didn't know this one ! But it is great music ! I will listen more to Boccherini cello music !!!! Nice discovery !!!﻿_

Not the best sound, not bad, but a little gymnastic-hall, but work and performance is really satysfying


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dmitrij Šostakovič - Concerto n. 1 in Mi b maggiore op. 107 per violoncello e orchestra*

Auditorium Rai Arturo Toscanini di Torino / 05.05.2011
Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della Rai
Juraj Valčuha - direttore
Sol Gabetta - violoncello

Last listening, and then too bed.
A funny thing here is the videopresentation with multi-screens. Like it or not, it is original.
The concerto is very colourfull and varied. I like it best when it is a little melancolic and deep. There is also there Gabetta and the orchestra is best. Overall a nice presentation, and a good performance


----------

